

Here are the most addictive social Android apps in the US - dbell5000
http://thenextweb.com/market-intelligence/2015/03/04/here-are-the-most-addictive-social-android-apps-in-the-us/

======
johnheroy
4 out of the top 50 are all gay dating apps: Grindr, Jack'd, GROWLr and
SCRUFF, just to show that social apps targeted at specific demographics work.

